# Shotgun too light.



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

For some unknown reason, I bought a Rossi single shot 20 ga. shotgun with hollow synthetic stock. I have no idea what I was thinking. How can I add some weight to the butt stock and how much weight? Thanks.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Maybe fill part of it with epoxy and lead shot? Might be kind of hard to move it around to get it balanced right.. I'm guessing the butt doesn't come off to where you can actually get inside to glue weights in? As far as how much weight.. personal preference.. 

If it was me, I'd probably swap it out for a wood stock.. I've never liked plastic stocks.. To me, steel only goes with wood..


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

I agree. I've got other rifles with synthetic stocks though. I thought maybe filling the butt stock with plaster or even some drywall mud sealed in plastic so it wouldn't get wet. I would really like to trade it in and buy a double 16 ga.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Is there any way to mount a mercury recoil reducer in there? Mounted at the correct angle it would kill 2 birds with one stone.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

In the old days it was common for trap/skeet shooters to add a role on nickles in the butt stock if the balance of weight was to far forward.And I always check the butt of any old gun I'm looking to buy.


----------



## Paddlefish (Aug 22, 2011)

A price of stainless or brass barstock in the hole after removing the butt pad should do it. Mind you anything you do will through off any balance it had.

Sent from my MB860 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## Conhntr (Aug 7, 2010)

After adding weight to butstock you can hollow out forearm a bit and add pices of lead tape until it balances the way you want again.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

one of the youth combo's (rossi) .22-20ga. for the wife and she fired the Twenty once. said it kicks to hard, fired it meself and agreed,fixed it the right way by taking it and trading it off!!!:spinsmiley: Any body that'd buy one of these and make their kids use it oughta be arrested fer child abuse..:grumble:


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Snowfan said:


> I agree. I've got other rifles with synthetic stocks though. I thought maybe filling the butt stock with plaster or even some drywall mud sealed in plastic so it wouldn't get wet. I would really like to trade it in and buy a double 16 ga.


I really like the balance of my 20 side by side.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Lots of good ideas here. Thanks all. I was thinking about it more and figured that if I do try to modify it, whether I'm successful or not, I've pretty much lost any trade in value.Plus, it does not have a replaceable choke. I think I'm going to trade it in for a nice little double barrel 20 ga, or even, if I'm lucky and can find one, a 16 ga.. Thanks for all the input. I really do appreciate it.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

If I had the money I'd buy a double 410. A lot easier on the ears and lighter to carry but then if I had the money I'd buy good ear protection first.


----------



## Conhntr (Aug 7, 2010)

Watch the 16ga doubles. Alot are built off 12 gauge frames and weigh just as much. In that case 12ga ammo is easier to find and a light 12 ga load (7/8 ounce) will perform alot loike 16 but with a better pattern. If you find one built on a 16 or 20 gauge frame that may be worthwhile.


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

armslist.com for private gun/ammo sales in any area .


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Conhntr said:


> Watch the 16ga doubles. Alot are built off 12 gauge frames and weigh just as much. In that case 12ga ammo is easier to find and a light 12 ga load (7/8 ounce) will perform alot loike 16 but with a better pattern. If you find one built on a 16 or 20 gauge frame that may be worthwhile.


I've been told that some 410 doubles are built on 20 ga frames too.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

That seems to be a problem. From what I've read and learned, there hasn't been a 16 ga. built on a 16 ga frame for some time. They're either beefed up 20 ga frames or scaled back 12 ga frames. I read, at one time, who the last American manufacturer was but I forgot.
fishhead, for me, money is no object. I don't have any, so it's no object. I'm OK with that.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I really thought 16 ga was going to be a dead gauge in a few more years , I was looking and found a really nice ithica deer slayer for 257 dollars I was about buy it and start explaining to the wife why i was late and had another gun, when i realized it was a 16 , i set it back on the shelf wishing it was a 12 or a 20 and walking away 

I found another nice looking shotgun at a nice price , and it was another 16 , you can't hardly give them away over here the store brings in a few boxes of slugs a year and a few boxes of shot a year and that's about it , he told me that it would have sold 5 times over at that price if it was a 20.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

See. A poor boy from Minnesota shows interest in 16 ga. and the popularity goes up. I'm a regular trend setter.:dance:


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Snowfan said:


> See. A poor boy from Minnesota shows interest in 16 ga. and the popularity goes up. I'm a regular trend setter.:dance:


I've only had my ole Savage springfield doubly barrel 16 (model 511) lightweight since 1997 an yer startin' to git me interested in it:icecream:...I may take it hunting more often an let me 20 double sulk!!:happy:


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

I had just bought a Rossi 20 gage for the boy last fall. I was also surprised by the kick. Here is what I done to add weight. I took the forearm off and inside is a 5 chambered hollow running the length of it. I weighed out 6 oz of lead shot, I used 7 1/2 cause that's all I had. Finer would have been better. I filled in the two forward chambers, thats the 2 around the mounting stud or whatever it's called. I used 2 ton epoxy in the syringe type dispenser, mixing it in the chamber a little at a time and building it up. Ended up using about half the epoxy and all but 30 pellets fit. I chose the forward ones in the hopes of holding the barell down a little when being mounted and fired. To my eye it seems to mount better. Less barrel showing so there's less head movement to get the eye behind the bead. When I shoot though I'm instinctive. The balance point went a little forward but doesn't seem to have hurt the handling for my tastes. I also notice if the other 2 dividers were ground out of the way, the space left might hold a small knife, magnesium fire starter, fish hooks and line. Maybe, but not willing to do that just yet. Also if you do this don't fill above the dividers as the barrel seats on top of them. And make sure the forearm sets level till the epoxy drys. I haven't shot it yet but will soon and will report if it helped with recoil and muzzle rise.


----------



## rod44 (Jun 17, 2013)

I would stay away from a 16 because ammo avialalbity. I have a Red Label 20 guage. A friend has one in 28 guage. Now, that is really sweet. Ammo problem there too.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

If the but pad comes off and opens p the insdes of the stock you can use stick on wheel weights to get it where you want the weight to be, The stick on wheel weights can be cut also to get it right where you want it..

16 gauge is what I feel is the best gauge for me. Ammo isn't a problem as I reload and if you are not trying to match 12ga. 3" stuff the hulls last a long time. 
I would not pass up a decent 16 just because it was a 16 that is for sure.

 Al


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

The butt pad comes off next al. According to the schematic it's not hollow. I'll find out after I shoot it to determine if it needs more weight. It's a nice little gun, just kicks a little to much. Hopefully the extra weight will tame it. At the time of purchase there were NEF (H&R) 20 gages. I try to buy American at all times but the Rossi just plain felt and mounted better. Our family has owned several single shot shotguns from several makers over the years. They have got to be one of the best hunting tools ever.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Install a Kick ese butt pad they do help with felt recoil.

 Al


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I also would stay away from a 16 for future ammo availability.......Not a popular gauge....


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I'll pay 25.00 to any one that has a 16 gauge pump or OU wearing the Winchester, Remington, Ithaca and of course the old classics fox and others.
Ammo for them is just from the reloader ready for use.

 Al


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

alleyyooper said:


> I'll pay 25.00 to any one that has a 16 gauge pump or OU wearing the Winchester, Remington, Ithaca and of course the old classics fox and others.
> Ammo for them is just from the reloader ready for use.
> 
> Al


 You didna say it was to purchase one...:goodjob:


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

You didn't state which one you have? Other wise check would be in the mail.


 Al


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

16ga. Savage anna coupla single barrels, savage also..sold me 16ga. 37..


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Sorry savage isn't in the list, no check in the mail.

 Al


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

It still kicks. I took the buttstock off and it's hollow. I think this will be a job for stick on wheel weights if they can be found. Here's my question, would the weights be better placed near the comb or heel? I'm thinking maybe 4-6 oz to start, check balance and shoot. Once I get to a pound I'll stop adding weight, no sense carrying around a rock bar.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

I know I'm beating this to death, but that's me. A Smith knife sharpner, small Leatherman and case, 20' of pcord and magnesium fire starter weigh 10 oz. Crammed it all in there. Problem is it clunks around, can't have that. Also got to thinking how will I get the junk out in an emergency if I don't have a Philips? Bad idea, back to square one.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Thought I'd bring this back up since this has been an issue up in the firearms forum. I ended up adding 6 oz to the stock. 10 oz in the forearm. I used a sandwich bag to hold the shot and epoxy and set it inside the stock. The mix took the shape of the stock and cured out in a few days. I then removed the bag and glued in the shot/epoxy with lots of silicone adhesive. I also first scratched up the inside with 80 grit to help everything to stick better. Shot it today, and its been tamed down quite a bit. All in all I added 16 oz of shot and probably 2oz+ of epoxy/ adhesive. It still kicks, probably a little to much for someone with a light frame even with 7/8 oz field loads. The balance point is still at the hinge. It's still light enough to carry around all day and quick handling. Maybe with light reloads it would be more comfortable to shoot, but it's much better now.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

bowdonkey said:


> I know I'm beating this to death, but that's me. A Smith knife sharpner, small Leatherman and case, 20' of pcord and magnesium fire starter weigh 10 oz. Crammed it all in there. Problem is it clunks around, can't have that. Also got to thinking how will I get the junk out in an emergency if I don't have a Philips? Bad idea, back to square one.


Suggestion I carry a Swiss Army Tinker at all times, takes care of small chores..has Phillips and flats..but the scissors and the larger of the two knife blades are the most used items..:hijacked:


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I think if I had to add over a pound to a single shot to make it shoot decent , I would opt for the heavier gun that puts that weight to use holding more shells like a pump


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

I agree, but I bought this for quick handling. I don't care for the blocky feel of pumps and autos. I wanted something inexpensive and easy to use for my boys first gun. Never gave recoil a thought except I didn't want a 12. My brother has a H&R 10 gage, fun to shoot. Looks more like plumbing pipe than a barrel, 36" barrel? Looks like an anti-aircraft cannon sticking out of the blind. We don't use it much, mostly due to recoil. But on anything it's a crusher.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

poorboy said:


> one of the youth combo's (rossi) .22-20ga. for the wife and she fired the Twenty once. said it kicks to hard, fired it meself and agreed,fixed it the right way by taking it and trading it off!!!:spinsmiley: Any body that'd buy one of these and make their kids use it oughta be arrested fer child abuse..:grumble:


 Have to agree my Grandsons have Rossi Combos, .22,.243, 20Ga. I've shot it with all three, had a lot to be desired and yes it kicks.

But I have a Muzzleloading Shotgun, very Light but it will kill a Turkey out 60 yards :shrug: Like I say it kills at both ends.

big rockpile


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

big rockpile said:


> Have to agree my Grandsons have Rossi Combos, .22,.243, 20Ga. I've shot it with all three, had a lot to be desired and yes it kicks.
> 
> But I have a Muzzleloading Shotgun, very Light but it will kill a Turkey out 60 yards :shrug: Like I say it kills at both ends.
> 
> big rockpile


Thet Muzzyloader has more of a push,er mine does..Them little youth rossi's in 20 ga. have a sharp quick hard punch!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

poorboy said:


> Thet Muzzyloader has more of a push,er mine does..Them little youth rossi's in 20 ga. have a sharp quick hard punch!


 The Muzzleloader I was talking about isn't my Double it is a Inline White. Very light gun.

big rockpile


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

jist solt a Knight 2000 12 ga. turkey special I hated that thing...good for Turkey, but man was it ever awkward!


----------

